# Psycho Fish ...



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

*** made up my mind, im getting a Psycho Fish ....

i will be getting a Tiger Oscar the next few days/or next week ... It will be in a 55gal Tank ... and be the sole tank inhabitant... the tank will have a small Rock Cave in one corner until he gets larger and remove (in case he gets stressed) ...

Fitlers will be 1 Penguin 350 (w/ 4 cartridges) & a AquaTop CF-500 UV .... also have a Fluval heater rated for 55gal ... ....

any pointers? or suggestions?

.. unfortunately 55gal tank is what i got and is the largest tank i can get atm ... but i figure instead of having the crazy herd of mbuna , im gonna get an awesome fish ... so here comes the psycho fish ...

also whats the diff , between the Tiger and Albino other than color? ...


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

also another question...

i have 2 Chinese Algea eaters , and a pleco , will they be ok in the tank with the oscar, or should i look at relocating them , the Pleco i can move back to a 10g if needed when/if i get another Betta ...


----------



## Phill0046 (Nov 9, 2011)

Psycho fish? My tigers are pretty peacefull!

I wouldn't have any other fish in a 55 at all. Are you aware of the water changes you will be needing to do?

I


----------



## rp-photo (Sep 22, 2011)

yah once a week, 30-40% to keep ammonia down, however im running Fluval Biomax Ceramic Thingies in 2 trays , so i might be able to cut to 25% .....

i also have a 25 gal tub that im setting up for pre-treated & pre-heated water to make the water changes a bit easier on the fish ..


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

In a 55 gallon, doing water chance once a week and feeding the oscar properly (pellets, bloodworms, frozen fish and NOT feeders) you can keep 1 oscar and 1 pleco with no problem.
the tank must not be empty, it must contain a decoration for the Oscar and another for the pleco.
Oscars are the best pet fish ever, they are not aggressive fish.
If you want an aggressive fish i'd recommend a red devil or a flowerhorn.
I agreed with you, it's better to have 1 amazing american cichlid than a tank full of frighten african cichlids.


----------



## jimandlynnette (Jun 10, 2012)

oscars are cool i have a 6-7inch oscar in a 65gal also some other fish. 
i do waterchanges evry few days 10-15 gal while syphoning the dirty gravel. 
fish like to eat therefore alot of waste. oscar just moved up to small goldfish. 
he also gulps down hikari mini pellets by the dozen.
Tanks been up amd running for about 4 mo.
all fish are healthy and growing


----------



## Zombie Cichlid (Jun 26, 2012)

jimandlynnette said:


> oscars are cool i have a 6-7inch oscar in a 65gal also some other fish.
> i do waterchanges evry few days 10-15 gal while syphoning the dirty gravel.
> fish like to eat therefore alot of waste. oscar just moved up to small goldfish.
> he also gulps down hikari mini pellets by the dozen.
> ...


Pay attention with the goldfish you give to him, do you breed them or buy them in your LFS?
they are little nutritious to the oscar and are the main source of disease.

Your oscar is a juvenile, one day he'll be huge 12" and than if you plan to keep him in the 65gal he'll need to be alone, not because of aggression because oscars are quite peaceful but because of water condition, the waste will be to high for the oscar only, imagine with more fish, your nitrate and nitrite levels will raise and HITH disease will hit your fish.


----------

